# Funny statements or Questions



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello all,

Just thought it would be a bit of fun if you
posted the funniest question or statement you read or heard someone 
say today.

This is a question that someone asked on this site, it was asked jokingly
so I don't think he will mind if I post it.

Q: "Would you punch a pony in the face to end world hunger?" :lol:

Bailee


----------



## gnarlsbarkley (Jun 28, 2006)

yh obviously!lol


----------



## reserve (Nov 3, 2006)

Funny question, eh?
This wasn't today, but my brother asked me what my last name is. I was shocked :shock: . (And yes, we do have the same surmane)


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I cannot remember where I heard this question, but I think it qualifies 
for this thread.

The question was> " If our eyes are round, then how are we able to see
out of the corner of them?"

Statement>" OH yer, drugs (LSD, THC etc etc...) have helped clear my mind" :lol:


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

http://sharemywife.ytmnd.com/

Cam.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Didn't hear it today but...

...my 17 year old nephew was arguing with his brother and after he'd just been told how stupid he was he replied with "yeah?...well what a shame you're the ugliest in the family".

Fine...except they are identical twins. :shock:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Is it possible to scream at the bottom of your lungs?

3098


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Not a question but a statement. I was watching Law and Order and the victim said, "He punched me with his fist." LOL! As though he could've punched you with another body part.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Yer, I found this little gem while back.

"You idiot. Everyone's 2 eyes are different from each other."

LOL :lol:

G.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Yer, I found this little gem while back.
> 
> "You idiot. Everyone's 2 eyes are different from each other."
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, these aren't from today, but they are a few funny questions by my mom:

-Where's the cream of cheese?
-Can you go lawn the mow?
-Go fold the dishes.

good times lol


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Speaking of moms:
One time my mom asked me, "Would you like bread with your toast?"
I think she meant butter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

Question from my doctor.

"How are you feeling, you look happier today"

I had blood shot eyes, I was fully dressed in black, and felt really depressed.

You look happy today :lol:

Greg


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

(Cab driver)

Are you single because it's cheaper than having a boyfriend?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

I was just eating some toast when my daughter sat down beside me and 
started coughing, I said "don't cough all over my toast" and she said
"I wasn't, I had my eyes shut"

G


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

this is what my mother said to me today "Don't look at me in that tone of voice." :lol:

3098


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

'President' Bush to Tony Blair at a G8 Summit: 'Yo, Blair!'.

(http://www.leadersofthefreeworld.com.probably)

:shock:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

This topic should be stickyfied.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

We should have sub-catagories: Ignorance, Stupidity, Spite....etc.

Like, my first GP when I was going out of my mind with DR/DP:

"Hmm, yes...well, drink plenty of fluids and get 24 hours bed rest. Goodbye."

AIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! DIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

This SO falls in the stupid questions category, I good friend of mine asked my this today :lol: Get this.

"Have you ever farted that loud that it hurt your arse?"

I just started laughing out loud but he was serious and walked away in a huff :shock:

3098 :lol:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I took my son to Southport today; armed with our wellies we trekked off to find the sea (to anyone non U.K the you have to walk about a mile to get to the sea at Southport when the tide is out). As we got near to the water he said...

'should we not head back now mum? My grandpa said the tide comes in at 150 miles per hour and I don't think I can run that fast can I?'

... he's not a dumb child either, but very much his mothers son :roll:


----------

